# Help



## northeastfla (Feb 13, 2014)

Yesterday I got a gift of 4 one week old easter eggers - turns out one of them MAY have had is eye pecked out OR has a disease (???). It has a hard scab covering the eye. The "good" eye had a discharge which I wiped away with a warm wet cloth. 

What should I do or can I do???

Do I quartantine as I am not sure if it is a disease!?!?!?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Personally I would cull it, but that it me. If you want to attempt to save it I would deffinitly quarentine it to make sure it isnt sick and contagious. I am not sure what meds if any you can give, I dont do meds . But there are a lot of folks here that do and know all about them. I wish you luck.


----------



## northeastfla (Feb 13, 2014)

*thank you*

thanks for the advice...I think I am going to separate him and put a bit of Neosporin on the eye... I have to try something!! Again, much appreciated...


----------



## northeastfla (Feb 13, 2014)

Here is a pic of Willie


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had to log in to say a few things that might help your peep. First, good idea on the neosporin except do not use it once the crust is removed. It is not formulated for the eye and can cause additional problems. Definitely get that crust off so you can see what is going on, go slow and be very gentle.

Second, if you removed the peep from the others to protect them, put it back. The others have been exposed already if it is something so all you're really doing is stressing the injured/ill chick. But if you have other birds practice quarantine very diligently. Do not go to your other birds after taking care of the chicks, etc.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

That might be fowl pox. Just keep using an antibacterial ointment on it and separate the chick.


----------

